# Ca. 1901 Pierce “Pan American Special” Men’s Cushion Chainless



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 17, 2018)

Mocked up for display:
Ca. 1901 Pierce “Pan American Special” Model outfitted with a “Pierce New Departure” Model A coaster brake. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 18, 2018)

Pierce looks great. Here is same model at Pierce Museum in Buffalo:


----------



## locomotion (Sep 18, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> Pierce looks great. Here is same model at Pierce Museum in Buffalo:
> 
> View attachment 870386
> 
> ...




It's odd that the museum labeled it as a Pan-Am model, because it's impossible to tell without having the Pierce ND hub!
The brake arm clip is there, but anyone can add a clip! The hub makes the model, not the clip.

And behind the Pan-Am is a (as they say) : "Pierce Salesman Miniature sample". What makes it a salesman sample???? Why can't it just be a kids bike? It's just half restored with pedals wayy too big for it and for it to be a salesman's sample everything would have to be sized correctly and the wheels would have spokes (just my opinion from what I see in the picture, I might be wrong)
My idea of a salesman's sample would be a lot smaller! Were all kids size bicycles "salesman samples"? I guess it adds to the value and rarity to claim so.

Ohh museums .... sometimes they make me wonder if they are really relaying the history correctly or if they are just re-writting it for their benefit and the WOW factor.

BTW, did anyone ever reproduce that Pierce decal that goes on the back of the headtube?


----------



## locomotion (Sep 18, 2018)

Here is a picture of my tall frame men's Pan-Am.
Sorry about the poor quality, it's stuck in a row of bikes, and I would have to move 30 bikes to get to it.


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice Bike!


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 18, 2018)

I do not know a lot about Pierces so am wondering if all Pan-American Specials were:

Only sold 1901 model year?
Only sold with bevel gear chainless, cushion frame and coaster brake?
Were all 1901 Pierce chainless models considered Pan-American Specials or did they sell non Pan-American Special chainless models?
Was this the only model with that specific decal on back of headtube?
Anything else that makes this model special?


----------



## locomotion (Sep 18, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> I do not know a lot about Pierces so am wondering if all Pan-American Specials were:
> 
> Only sold 1901 model year?
> Only sold with bevel gear chainless, cushion frame and coaster brake?
> ...




I would also be interested to know more.
I was guessing the YOM for my bike to be 1898 but 1901 would make more sence since it's the same year as the 1901 Pan American Expo.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-American_Exposition
http://panam1901.org
The Pan Am Special means the bike had the ND hub option.


----------

